# A purple ring box



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Just finished the wood work on this. The box is purple hart. The insert in the lid is birds eye maple. I finished it with lacquer.


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

A work of art! Or a work of John, depending.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

That is royally gorgeous.
The purple with the bird's eye really pops them both.
Very nice John.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks for looking and commenting guys. It keeps me trying


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Took a quick trip to Ben Franklin and bought the felt for the ring holders.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Keep it up John... you're skills are improving nicely. You do have eye for it no doubt! Time to take it to the next level 

I hope to get you a few pics this weekend of the boxes I told ya about a little while back...

b.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

"Time to take it to the next level " Now there is a statement with a lot of room for interpretation. So do I need to do bigger projects or is there some skill I need to improve?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That looks like a fine box John but you are not showing it to it's best advantage. The background colour merges into it. Why not re-take the photos using a neutral colour for the background and re-post, it deserves it.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks Harry I will do that some time today.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

*Redue on nutral back ground*

After changing batteries,taking several pictures and changing the dog out of the picture here is the re due.


----------



## rlow (Mar 8, 2011)

I really like this box, very beautiful. I am a huge fan of purple heart, it seems to go great with almost all other woods, as this project proves once again.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Now it's possible to see how nice it really is John.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Really nice


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Well done, I like it with the neutral background as well. How have you treated the purple heart to keep it from loosing it's color?


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Now that is a great question. I used lacquer and that will help for a while, but unless the box is put under the sun from time to time it will change to brown.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks for looking Rob.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

harrysin said:


> Now it's possible to see how nice it really is John.


Thanks Harry and thanks for the tip. I have changed towels for my pictures from now on.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks papawd and stop in at the court of two sisters for me.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I like the box John. Let me suggest you take your photos outdoors with natural lighting for the best results. This really let's the beauty of the wood show. Build a simple display stage using plywood for the base and a back wall, then staple a neutral fabric on as covering. Your photos will really show off your workmanship this way.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks for the help Mike.


----------

